# Kindle app for iPad now missing "Browse Categories"?



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Hi!

I don't know if I'm posting this in the right forum, and I don't know if this is something I need to bring awareness to Amazon about, or if it's something that's just happening with me. So I wanted to ask here and see if anyone else was having the same issue.

I use the Kindle app on my iPad, and when it first loads, I always see on the very right side under the top row of "new to Kindle Unlimited" book covers, a column that says "Browse Categories" and it will take me to the books for kindle unlimited, which I am a member of.

Starting yesterday, when I went to open the Book Browser, now all I see is "More to Explore" on the right side, so I can't browse any kindle unlimited books except for the few categories that are listed on their landing page unless I know what I'm searching for (which i don't, which is why I browse)

Is this happening to anyone else and if so, how did you fix it? (If you did?)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hiya cloudy . . . . I'm going to move this down to our apple section . . . 'cause it sounds to me like an issue with either the kindle app or the iPad settings . . . as opposed to a problem with a kindle device. Folks who check in there will be more familiar with iThings and likely better able to help you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm.... I'm still seeing Book Browser/Categories. Let me look more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cloudyvision--

I have "More to Explore" at the bottom of the "Browse Categories."

Is your app somehow locked so you can't scroll up and down on the screen?

You might want to remove it from your iPad and re-install.

Betsy


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Interesting, I don't have anything like that on my iPad app. I can't search the store at all. I wonder if it's because I'm in Australia? Maybe the app is different?


----------

